# foot operated valves



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone know of any foot operated valves that will give the user precise control over the volume of flow? Its for a tiny lavatory and it needs to be remotely located from the fixture but only about 1' and mounted on a carpeted floor. Anybody know off the top of their head?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicago has some different foot pedal faucets. One style works that the harder you step on the pedal, the more flow you get.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

chicago work very well. hospital quality.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Chicago has some different foot pedal faucets. One style works that the harder you step on the pedal, the more flow you get.


The older Chicago's also had an adjustable dashpot, I don't know if the new ones do or not.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is some real world concearns some of you guys might bring up to a customer wanting sensor faucets. I brought these concerns up when I found out I was to be installing some automatic faucets in a dentist office because I know it doesn't have a circulated hot water system and it would be next to impossible to install one that would work at every fixture that it needs to without tearing the building apart as its built very different...its actually two building in one. One building was built over another and theres steel and concrete walls dividing it up with steel beams in the walls. Some lavatories homerun to the water heater and some are not. Its all chopped up. Ok now back to the faucets...the problem is you cant let the faucet run without moving your hand across the sensor to get the hot water to you. So you hafta adjust the faucet to the full hot position and keep waving your hand back and forth to keep the faucet on. Thers no time adjustment. Also theres no volume control...its all the way on or all the way off. The Dr. needs precise water control. He wanted these faucets so he didn't hafta touch the faucet with his sterile gloves. I suggested footcontrols and he agreed. We need precise control of the flow and independent hot and cold.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

This should do the job, it has integral stops that can be used as throttling valves if needed.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Another idea-The last dentist office we did a few years back we installed solenoid valves(asco redhat) in the hot and cold supplies under each faucet and there were sensors mounted inside cabinet doors to activate the valve. So all the doctors/nurses had to do was use there knee to turn on.


----------

